# pets at home vip card



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

had this in a email

The VIP treatment you'll get
When you join the VIP club you'll get a 10% off voucher to use in-store and a VIP card to swipe every time you shop in-store or online. We'll also send you regular offers, tips and advice - and we've got an exciting club magazine planned for 2013.

The VIP treatment you'll give
Each time you swipe your VIP card, you'll earn Lifelines that will help the animal charity you choose to support when you register. You can pick a national animal charity or a local one nominated by your local Pets at Home store.

https://vip.petsathome.com/?cm_mmc=EMAIL-_-VIP-_-Migration1A-_-SignUpBottomMiddle


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

I got the email too.

I've gone with the Cheshire Greyhound rescue


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

Labrador Laura said:


> I got the email too.
> 
> I've gone with the Cheshire Greyhound rescue


i've gone with the dogs trust


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

I've gone with RGT where I got Quinn from.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I went with dogs trust. Im excited to see what the 'pack' comes with  And to use my 10% off voucher after xmas!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Ive gone with the racing greyhound trust


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I registered at the weekend but cant recall having to choose a charity


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

I`ve gone with retired greyhound trust


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Does anyone know what the 'stores local charity' is?

Is there a list somewhere I'm missing? 
I took this to be a charity that's local to the city you nominate from the drop down box ..... but then there's no charity named 

*ETA a list has now appeared  *


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Great idea but I dunno whether it's worth me signing up because I never shop at [email protected]


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I registered about 2 - 3 weeks ago online from the leaflet I got in store & there wasn't an option to choose either... & I still haven't got my 10% discount voucher or the VIP card.
I was hanging on so I could buy some paw print wrapping paper from there!


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Just registered although I had received a leaflet a few weeks ago in the store. I chose my local rescue centre - it did say when I registered that a temporary card would be sent in an email which could be printed and used in the store but it may taken up to 14 days for the card and the pack to come through.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Does anyone know how long ittakes to get the pack?

I want my 10% off!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

Nonnie said:


> Does anyone know how long ittakes to get the pack?
> 
> I want my 10% off!


Mine isn`t here yet. Up to 14 days though [email protected] said.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Mine isn`t here yet. Up to 14 days though [email protected] said.


What they say and what the reality is, are very rarely the same thing.

They *say* they respond to emails within 5 working days, but im still waiting for a reply to my query a month later.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

Nonnie said:


> What they say and what the reality is, are very rarely the same thing.
> 
> They *say* they respond to emails within 5 working days, but im still waiting for a reply to my query a month later.


aye, I`m starting to doubt if it will come


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

I went with my local charity dogs for adoption as my mum knows someone who works there


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

I have it too!

I went for Cats Protection instead of one of the dog rescues... They helped us out a lot when our cat went missing and was hit by a car. Also people in my area are more inclined to donate to dogs even though there is a big problem with abandoned cats 

Still haven't heard back from them though...


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I went with Blue Cross; registered a while ago but no pack yet - I had been hanging on for the voucher to buy something but went to a new one opening yesterday and got 10% off anyway.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

We've signed up and gone for the Retired Greyhound Trust  x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I went with RGT, about 4 days ago now. Haven't got it yet, but that's not a long wait.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I was sent an email inviting to join the VIP club
When I registered there wasnt a option to choose the charity so I hope that is something that I can do at a later date. 

I have just checked and I recieved the thank you for registering email on the 4th November and havent had the pack through, 
how long do I leave it until trying to do it again do you think?


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

I filled a form instore to register, there wasn't a option to choose a charity on the form but i got my temporary card


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Reverie said:


> Great idea but I dunno whether it's worth me signing up because I never shop at [email protected]


No harm in joining up, and then on the off chance that you do pop into a pets at home, you can use it 

I am just about to join up, as Mollys vets is actually in my local pets at home store, so every vet visit ends in a walk around pets at home and me buying molly toys that molly really doesn't need :lol: so will be good that my spending will benefit a charity 

ETA: It won't let me choose a charity? It just says choose a home store, which I have done but its not registering that I have?


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

If your sign-up sheet doesn't let you pick a charity, try refreshing the page, selecting your home store, then waiting a few seconds to see if the Charity options appear.
If not, try a different browser maybe? The above worked for me 

Also I just got my temporary card! It's only been a day, so that's pretty good. Just looking forward to the pack now!
The email looked like this (I've covered a couple of bits for anonymous efffect!)










I was given a 10% off voucher code yesterday, but I'm not sure I'm likely to use it to be honest. I just made an order on Thursday, so it's sorta wasted on me... Not sure if it only works on my account, but I'd be happy to give the code to someone else if anyone's making a big Christmas order and doesn't think they'll get theirs in time 
(Is that allowed? I'm not sure!)


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

I signed up yesterday but didn't get the email I will check my junk mail just to see it hasn't gone there. about to make a purchase 

a red 3 peaks collar
a reindeer hoodie
etc....


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Back in November I got some 10% vouchers given to me at the tills to use in Nov,, and on the bottom was the advert for the VIP club and to register, which I did on line.Ive had a e mail back asking me to give my details (again) and my pooches details, there was also a choice in this e mail to choose a charity( I went with West Cumbria Greyhound trust) and although it did mention a temp card there wasnt one to print off or a code even.

Years and years ago [email protected] did a similar thing ....I think you got a newsletter twice a year and obscure vouchers for things that really werent of any use, can any other members remembers this.


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Updating on this; Still haven't received my welcome pack and permanent card, however there is a way to change/choose your charity for all those asking.

When you log-in here: https://vip.petsathome.com/ClubLogin.aspx
There is a tab for your charity 

Also they sent me a £5 off when you spend £25 in store voucher today...
Which is irritating, as I made an order last night. Sigh.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Booties said:


> Updating on this; Still haven't received my welcome pack and permanent card, however there is a way to change/choose your charity for all those asking.
> 
> When you log-in here: https://vip.petsathome.com/ClubLogin.aspx
> There is a tab for your charity
> ...


Freaky, i was just thinking about this thread 

I've not got my pack either. Not impressed.


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

I got mine a couple of days ago it took ages to come through though.


----------



## Shitzulover (Sep 25, 2012)

Just registered my details. I was going to choose Battersea but they have a lot of famous patrons (like Simon Cowell so he probably gives them money) so I went for Blue Cross instead.

I should have registered before I spent a fortune on puppy stuff!!


----------



## IzzyTwig (Jan 18, 2008)

Mine came through yesterday, took it's time to come through. Shame as I've spent a fair bit on puppy stuff recently but had no card to swipe as my printer is out of ink so couldn't print a temporary one. Now I want to buy something big to use my 10% off voucher, but what to buy? Perhaps a bed.

I chose Freshfields Animal Rescue as I think they do fantastic work and I'm sure a little independent rescue could do with the help.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Can you use the discount online or is it only instore?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

Got mine today, Thanks [email protected] need a stag bar, clicker and rabbit food anyway


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Still shocks me that anyone happily shops regularly at somewhere that sells mill bred animals. 
As long as they're not puppies, I guess its ok


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Ive just had a email from them saying that I can save £5 if I spend £25 or more and you can use your 10% voucher as well but its only for this week end and exclusive to VIP holders.


----------



## IzzyTwig (Jan 18, 2008)

Shadowrat said:


> Still shocks me that anyone happily shops regularly at somewhere that sells mill bred animals.
> As long as they're not puppies, I guess its ok


I try and order most things online or I go to the independent pet shop near my mum's (50 miles away) as my local pet shop only seems to cater for fish and small animals. [email protected] is useful for things where I need to gauge size, or I can't wait for delivery. I don't particularly like [email protected] though especially given they now sell reptiles. My ex bought a rabbit from [email protected] once and he was fraught with health problems, poor little thing. Always makes me sad when I see the bunnies for sale in there. I really should stop shopping there but I don't have much of an alternative locally. :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

Shadowrat said:


> Still shocks me that anyone happily shops regularly at somewhere that sells mill bred animals.
> As long as they're not puppies, I guess its ok


I wouldn`t shop there, but there is seriously no pet store round here that doesn`t sell animals. I don`t regularly shop their either; maybe once a month if that. I don`t buy animals from there; just supplies from time to time so its supporting their products yes but I`m not supporting their animals, that they sell. No idea who that was aimed at; but if it was me there`s your answer. They will stop selling animals, if people don`t buy their animals, because they will see there is no money to be made in that; their products have nothing to do with it; besides I can only get Wainwrights and fishmongers from there.


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

New Puppy Mum said:


> I wouldn`t shop there, but there is seriously no pet store round here that doesn`t sell animals. I don`t regularly shop their either; maybe once a month if that. I don`t buy animals from there; just supplies from time to time so its supporting their products yes but I`m not supporting their animals, that they sell. No idea who that was aimed at; but if it was me there`s your answer. They will stop selling animals, if people don`t buy their animals, because they will see there is no money to be made in that; their products have nothing to do with it; besides I can only get Wainwrights and fishmongers from there.


You can buy pet supplies online, its what I regularly resort to, no animals sold then.

Would you buy dog supplies from a pet shop that sold puppies? Im guessing not, or at least Im guessing many here would not. 
Pets at home actually don't make most of their money from the animals, its from the supplies. Thats what keeps them going.

If you buy supplies, you're still saying to the shop 'I support you'. Even if you're not buying the animals themselves, you're letting the company that DOES buy in and abuse the animals know that you'll give them money.
For me personally, selling and supporting breeding mills is so disgusting and shows such a poor regard for animals that I don't want anyone who does that getting my money, even if it isn't directly for the animals themselves. I can't support a business that thinks this is ok.

I've used pets at home before, and frankly, whenever I did, it left a bad taste in my mouth. I'd go into the store to buy some over-priced product, and see all those mill bred animals peering out of their cages, and I couldn't just brush that aside and pretend it was all good.
But hey, its up to you. Not everyone will have the same ideas and morals as me, as long as you're comfortable with your decisions, thats all that matters.

I just always find it odd the double standard on this forum sometimes.
If someone comes here and says they supported a puppy mill, they get ripped a new one. Yet people here seem happy to support a company that uses mill bred animals, often singing their praises, even.
I just can't understand it. It seems that here, its ok to support mass, careless breeding of animals and flog them off like a tin of beans off a shelf just so long as those animals aren't puppies.
If it's puppies, god help you, you'll be chewed up for supporting it.
If its rats, rabbits, etc then its just fine and dandy. 
I find it confusing, and a bit disheartening on a forum that is supposed to be comprised of animal lovers, and not just animal lovers, but educated animal lovers who are aware of what a breeding mill is and how horrifically these animals suffer.
Im not really sure how people justify the view that puppy mills are like the worst things ever, but rodent mills are fine.

I don't suppose I'll ever understand it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

Shadowrat said:


> You can buy pet supplies online, its what I regularly resort to, no animals sold then.
> 
> Would you buy dog supplies from a pet shop that sold puppies? Im guessing not, or at least Im guessing many here would not.
> Pets at home actually don't make most of their money from the animals, its from the supplies. Thats what keeps them going.
> ...


I admit my first hamster was a pets at home hamster (too young to understand then!) the only thing that I really buy from pets at home which I simply cannot get anywhere else, is Wainwrights, Fishmongers and my rabbits food. He will only eat [email protected] nuggets, which I can`t get anywhere other than [email protected]


----------



## Shitzulover (Sep 25, 2012)

Where do [email protected] get their small animals from? I've only ever thought that the hutches they get are bigger than what they'd get with a new family (naive maybe!). Only thing I did really hate was seeing the small snakes and crickets/bugs in tiny plastic containers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

Shitzulover said:


> Where do [email protected] get their small animals from? I've only ever thought that the hutches they get are bigger than what they'd get with a new family (naive maybe!). Only thing I did really hate was seeing the small snakes and crickets/bugs in tiny plastic containers.


Their small animals are from Rodent mills, mass breeders of small animals for pet stores with no regards to health or temperament.


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Shitzulover said:


> Where do [email protected] get their small animals from? I've only ever thought that the hutches they get are bigger than what they'd get with a new family (naive maybe!). Only thing I did really hate was seeing the small snakes and crickets/bugs in tiny plastic containers.


Rodent mills. Think of a puppy farm, and replace puppies with rodents, and thats pretty much it. Churned out in their hundreds, females bred back to back without a break, crammed into tiny boxes, babies bred with no concern for their health, temperament or longevity. Below is a link to pics of a rodent mill, but this one was actually a pretty decent one, as rodent mills go, and is still shocking.
Most aren't even up to this standard:

Fancy Rats • View topic - Visit to a rodent farm (with pics!)

Thats why I find it so hard to understand why the same people who burst a blood vessel in anger over puppy farms support pet shops that use rodent farms. I see no difference.


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

I have had my temporary pass but still havent received proper card. anyone else had this problem, or if they got their proper card how long did it take?


----------



## Ariana1985 (Oct 26, 2012)

Just registered -I picked up blue cross


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

Mad4Muttz said:


> I have had my temporary pass but still havent received proper card. anyone else had this problem, or if they got their proper card how long did it take?


Mine took about 20 days


----------



## Genie (Feb 23, 2010)

i got a temp card in store, but havent receieved my full one yet. Ive signed up again, as i ws never asked for a charity either. So Ive chosen a charity just up the road from me, SHAK (safe hands and kindness).


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I got my proper card through yesterday


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

I buy from [email protected] because it is cheap, reliable, and the only pet store close to me aside from a couple of independent shops that sell nothing but cat toys and Pedigree cans.

If nobody buys their animals, eventually it won't be cost-effective for them and they'll stop doing it. Just like if a restaurant never sells a dish, it's eventually taken off the menu.

Of course I don't support mills, etc.
But giving my dogs the best life I can afford sometimes results in spending £50 at [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

Well I suppose that [email protected] are better to reuse the marketing material from the "spanish rabbit" farcical. Anything to get customers back through the doors are the latest mess.....

I will never understand how people can support this chain but I guess small animals aren't at the fore front of everyones minds


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Choice is very limited where I live and [email protected] does provide a variety of choice for me, like others have said its the only place that I can buy Wainwrights wet and dry .

I would never dream of buying a rabbit or hamster from [email protected], but I do admit and hold my hands up to looking at the animals with my 4 yr old son....we discuss what they are, colours what they are doing etc, alas I cannot blindfold him when going in their.

About 10 yrs ago I used to use an independant pet shop on an industrial estate.It always had a good selection and occasionally had rabbits, hamsters and fish for sale.The guy was really nice who owned it and would try to get something if he didnt have it in stock......the business closed literally overnight and the reason.......the pet shop was a money laundering business and also to fund his other sideline of supplying drugs. 

If no one buys animals from [email protected] then eventually they will stop selling them, at least with shopping their for supplies then my dogs gain and also the charity that I have chosen gain something also.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

I got one of these done in the shop ages ago and I've just filled out the stuff online, but I haven't received my welcome pack and proper card yet. Still just got a temporary one.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I had my welcome pack mid week and then a email offering £5 off a £25 spend 

It could be used with the 10% off voucher but i decided to keep that for another day as it lasts a while. But i bought 2 extra large stag bars , 2 large Antos sticks and a small bag of doggie pick a mix to make up extra 2p to £25 :lol: all for £20.40 then they asked me if i wanted to round it up to £21 with the extra going to the RSPCA :nonod: I told them no and why i wouldn't :hand: I told them if they picked another charity i would have :001_tongue:

That's the dogs Christmas presents done


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Got my pack today!

Isn't as much of a "pack" as had anticipated, but didn't expect it to ever arrive, so... 

Got my VIP Card, 2 mini "keychain" VIP cards, 10% off voucher valid 'til March, and 2 leaflets wasting paper to tell me the exact same "3 good things about being VIP" twice, in no more detail


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine came today, and im really disappointed that the 10% off is instore only


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I will never understand how people can support this chain but I guess small animals aren't at the fore front of everyones minds


Sadly true. One rule for one species, one for another. 
A company that has any dealings with a puppy farm is automatically awful. A pet shop that stocks mill bred animals, well, thats awesome! 
Maybe in a few more years, people will open their eyes and really realise what this store is about, like more and more people now know about puppy farms that didn't a few years back.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Shadowrat said:


> Sadly true. One rule for one species, one for another.
> A company that has any dealings with a puppy farm is automatically awful. A pet shop that stocks mill bred animals, well, thats awesome!
> Maybe in a few more years, people will open their eyes and really realise what this store is about, like more and more people now know about puppy farms that didn't a few years back.


I don't agree with it... and actually utterly hate it and it makes me sad, and I don't really shop in PAH. I did when Jake was fed commercial food because he was fed Wainwrights wet and dry, and then Wafcol (PAH was the only place locally I could buy it). I haven't been there for ages though... Arrow has never been to PAH, so the last time must have been before May at least.

The thing is though, ALL the pet shops I have been in locally, whether a large company or a small business, ALL sell animals. I would imagine that those smaller pet shops get their animals from the same type of place as PAH do. Also, smaller pet shops do not have the same choice as PAH and are actually few and far between here.

I get all the stuff I need for the dogs online, however, that isn't possible for everyone. Not everyone is able to use the internet to shop, or they can't be in for deliveries which can make things difficult, or they like to see the item themselves or pick the item themselves. So, for some people, PAH is the only option. It doesn't necessarily mean that they agree with where PAH get their animals from, it can sometimes just be the only option. So, I don't think it is fair to suggest that people simply do not care about the smaller animals.


----------

